# Winter is almost over... Spring & Summer preps



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There are always loads of posts about prepping for winter, getting ready for cold weather survival, winter time car supplies, what to do for heat if the power goes out, etc., etc., etc. But what are you doing to convert from winter time to spring/summer in your preps or activities? Gardening is of course probably the most common, but what else?

We have rain collectors that need to be set back up, the garden needs to be cleaned up, I will rotate out some canned goods and other food stockpiles, water stores need to be changed out or treated, I will stack up the oldest ammo for this spring/summer's range time, I will inspect all of my bug out bags and replace anything that needs it and I will begin to inventory and identify weaknesses. We also just had two cars in this week for tune ups, tire swaps, rotations and alignments. A good running vehicle is as important as a BOB or other preps, you know, unless we get hit with a solar flare of EMP.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Getting ready for a package of bees, and setting up the garage/shop so I can build raised beds. The seeds and bees are on order. Getting ready for a trip to OR so an oil change is on the list. I am planting some apple trees so I need to get a chain link fence in pretty soon so as to keep the moose from having a special treat. I moved in late last fall so there will be lots of projects for the next couple of years.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Got my seeds yesterday and now waiting for my spring chick order. The brooder is cleaned and waiting and the grow out coop is set up and has plenty of grass and weeds growing in the pen.

This weekend K will build me some forage frames for our hens. Then I'll add amended soil and a seed mix of various greens. The mix is similar to the mix used for deer feed plots. The good thing about the frame beds is they will have a hardware cloth top to prevent the hens from stripping the beds in days like they did their run.

Of course we have the spring mowing to do and white washing the inside of the chicken coop.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Been cleaning up the garden.

Purchased some grass seed today.

Have a Ferris IS600 ZTR mower being delivered tomorrow for $5700.

Purchased a small electric tiller for the small jobs that the large tiller can't get to.

Replaced both front wheel hubs on the SUV last week.

Tomorrow I will replace the right front wheel hub on one of my Pontiacs

BTW just found out that we are expecting* SNOW *tomorrow. It's just another March in Nebraska (normal weather).


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i haven't made any indoor changes as of yet..but yet,i have been working on the outdoors.i have 3-15 gallon pots for tomatoes.and 3 smaller ones for cayenne jalapeno and habenero peppers,got all them up to date for planting..got 2 groups of trees trimmed back.cleaned up around 1 tree outside of the garage,after trimming it back..yard is mowed.next in line is to clean up the sitting area.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't mention this before, but I have been growing my garden plants under grow lights in my basement. I have some plants now that are 15" tall already and need larger pots. 

It's still too cold to transfer them to the garden.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The seed is all in, I hope to start planting today. We built the trellis for the beans yesterday. Getting the rest of the garden in is priority number one for us right now. Our last frost date is March 15 although more frost is likely this weekend.

Winter is over here but I'm stocking up on winter clearance items. I've got a basic winter wardrobe for Cam & the grandbabies for the next few years & replaced everything we wore out. 

Over the next few weeks I'll be inventorying summer preps like bug repellent, sunscreen, pool salt, chlorine, & acid, water shoes, fishing gear, Gatorade, bottled water in the freezer, etc. I'll replace the winter clothing in the vehicles & the 5th wheel with summer stuff. I'll need to plan the fall garden, inventory seed & make sure I've got enough.

Hubby will be making the maintenance rounds sharpening blades on machetes, servicing the law mower & generator, getting the pool ready for swimming, & whatever else he does.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I just took delivery on my new 48" ZTR mower in a sleet and snow storm.

It has that new mower smell!artydance:

It's going to be another 4 weeks before I can start planting my garden. Just 600 miles North of Dallas Texas and it's a four week delay for gardening.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Fertilized and oil the fruit trees about a week ago. Today is about raking out winter debris from the garden areas. We also canned some chicken meat.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

tsrwivey,im glad that you mentioned winter clearance.on account i hadn't thought of that yet.and that's how i've gotten 2 warm bed spreads and other things as well.and i've gotten more xmas lights then what i need that way.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Checked my garden and I guess it was too early to plant eggplant. Everything else okay.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Scaled back a little for this year we have 388 tomato plants coming on strong. The plants are looking really good wont be long before they go in the ground.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We generally don't plant our garden until after Memorial Day which times out as the last freeze we may get and allows for the soil to warm up enough for plant growth to outdo whatever the garden pests are doing. Since we got the 12 free Barred Rock chicks I'm going to have to fix up the old chicken coop, I have concrete forms that need to be move to another shed, install roosts and install a fenced in run if front of the coop. Then there is what I call the annual tsunami of weed growth that needs mowing and weed whacking before fire season cuts off the use of power equipment, that can be a rather small window of time because of how fast thing dry out around here. Then there is the need for restoring firewood supplies for next winter, lots of work in store for the weeks ahead.


----------



## Homemaker (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello (new to the forums).


We just bought our home in December. We spent the winter putting in insulation and doing medical prep as well as just trying to get moved in. 

Right now we are chopping down big bushes and heavily trimming some hardwood trees on our property... slowly adding to our wood supply. 

Trying hard to get ahead in our food/water preps since the move. It's going slower than I'd like but I need to get the basement den worked on this month for storage of our preps.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im almost done with the chicken coop, Im going to start tilling in two weeks I do it by hand so it takes a while, Im going to start seeds for peas this weekend indoors and then start a few more types each week as the weather gets warmer. I dont trust early spring.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm hoping we don't have too much freeze damage on the fruit trees, it warmed up to the 70's for a week and now it keeps hitting freezing once a week. Our winter this year was mild but it doesn't seem to want to stop.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

We're equatorial and it's the middle of summer here.
excessive heat and humidity. Temps in the high 90's with peaks over 100. Humidity reaching 100%.
Air conditioning is heaven sent but just last week, a delivery truck crashed into one of the electrical transformers and knocked out power in our grid. This ran from about 3-7pm.

This made me realize some loopholes in my preps.
I need another lantern or 2 for the common areas. Also another rechargeable fan or 2 as well. I had a few USB fans and ran them off power banks and a Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus that ran off my rechargeable battery supply. 1 of my rechargeable fans had a bad battery and wouldn't keep a charge. I need to change that.
I have some dehumidifiers in the rooms to increase the comfort.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Removed long sleeve shirt, put on short sleeve shirt.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I've done many of the chores previously listed. I will clean the chimney now and then again in the late fall ( just in case of nests and such). I also will be replacing several cracked fire bricks in the wood stove.


----------

